# Why did my budgie Boo die at only 5 years?



## kiwiboo (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi there everyone,

A few days ago my female budgie Boo passed away after just turning 5 while I was out grocery shopping for a couple of hours. 
From what I can tell she was perfectly healthy before hand, flying around the room happily with our other budgie Kiwi. We came back to find her crawled under her food bowel (food bowel attached to the side of the cage) passed away. Her claws were sort of clenched, so I'm thinking that she died from a heart attack.

After researching online and on this forum it seems that budgies are supposed to live for a bit longer than 5, so I can't get over why she died.

Her diet consisted mainly of bird seed, with the occasional veges and fruits. She lived happily together with another female budgie. I let them both fly around in the room for hours each day.
One thing I noticed is that Boo could never fly as fast and would get tired much quicker than other budgies we've own/seen. Perhaps she was born with a weaker heart? 
She was overweight for a year or so, but slimmed back down to a normal size recently.

I'm devastated at how sudden and random she went .

*Q: Is 5 years early for a seemingly healthy budgie to pass away?
Q: Does anyone with a bit more knowledge have some suggestions as to why she went?
*
Thanks in advanced for all your help!


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. Boo was a beautiful budgie.


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I am so sorry on your loss.my sincere and deepest sympathies.sending you comforting prayers..blessings.she was a beautiful budgie.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Brett,

It is always difficult to lose a much loved pet and you have my deepest condolaences on your loss of Boo.

Unfortunately, there is no real way to know what caused her death. 
Several factors come into play when determining a budgie's health and longevity including genetics, environment and diet.
The only way to know for certain would have been to have a necropsy performed by a vet.

Think of the wonderful memories you shared with Boo over the 5 years you were blessed to have her with you and in time the pain will be more bearable. :hug:

It is because of Love we Grieve
and
Because of Love we are also comforted
in our Sorrow

In Memories, may you find Healing
In Time, may you find Peace
In the Power of Love, may you find Comfort​
Fly High and Free little Boo; rest peacefully sweet girl.*


----------



## kiwiboo (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your kind replies. We've buried her and planted a tree on top in her memory. 

Is 5 a fairly young death for a budgie in general?


----------



## Stitcher (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm still relatively new to budgies so I don't know answer to any of your questions... but I wanted to say I'm so sorry for your loss. She was quite the adorable little girl and I'm sure she will be very missed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kiwiboo said:



Thank you everyone for your kind replies. We've buried her and planted a tree on top in her memory.

Is 5 a fairly young death for a budgie in general?

Click to expand...

I'm glad you made a nice memorial for Boo.

Unfortunately, many budgies only make it to around 5 years old now days. 
The inbreeding that has taken place has not helped the longevity of the species overall.*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

That was very kind and thoughtful of you to make a memorial.I did the same thing years ago with honey when she died.I buried her near rose Bush.it grew tall and produced many flowers for a long time.sending comforting prayers and bless you always.we're here for you.blessings :green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to hear of your loss of darling little Boo  

She lived a healthy, and happy life with you and I know you took the best care of her possible. 

Think about her often and your memories of her will keep her alive in your heart. 

Now she is flying free without pain high over the rainbow bridge. 

Rest in peace, Boo, the heavens have a new star tonight. 

Hugs to you during this sad time :hug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Boo was a beautiful girl. I love the idea of the memorial you made for her. 

As FaeryBee said, without a necropsy there is no way to tell the reason she suddenly passed. Unfortunately it's not uncommon to hear of budgies living a shorter lifespan, especially when not responsibly bred. We had Pix for less than 2 years when he passed. The vet said the problems were related to bad genetics.


----------



## bluewing (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm sorry, Brett, that you lost your little budgie Boo. It's very sad, especially when they leave earlier than their intended life expectancy, but you know, it is not uncommon for budgies to pass on at such a young age. I lost my two hens who were both around 3 years and a few months. 

And there are many reasons for why that can happen, but you need to know that you gave Boo a home and a place for her to be her little budgie self, and in return, she gave you love and lots of good times. Don't be too hard on yourself -- sudden passing happens but just know that everything is going to be okay in time.

Sorry for your little Boo's passing.


----------



## odannysgirl (Mar 23, 2016)

I like to think of my pets passing as them moving on to their intended home and that their time with me was an honor granted to me to take care of them, love them and protect them (for their time here with us).

I'm sorry. I hope the memories help ease the pain of your loss.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Boo was precious - so sorry for your loss.
I, too, was shocked and devastated when my Sweet Pea died at 5 years old - he was so vibrant and full of life it seemed impossible and outrageous that he should get cancer and die like that. Unfortunately I have since heard about Many budgies passing away at 5 years or less these days - just like FaeryBee said, alot of it is due to genetics and inbreeding and such - what a terrible shame, this legacy of "disposable budgies"...*


----------

